# Puppy not taking to my dad



## EmWils (Mar 25, 2021)

We brought home our beautiful puppy Fred a few days ago, he has settled in wonderfully, better than we ever imagined. He’s quite a confident little man so has no issues exploring. He’s good with people although a bit unsure in the first few moments. The first time he met my dad they got on really well and he even fell asleep on his foot. The second time my dad came bouncing in all excited and gave Fred a little bit of a fright but nothing major. Although ever since then Fred is really unsure of my dad, he will give him a sniff but the run away and hide behind me. Has anyone else had this and how can my dad build that bond with Fred?


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

It sounds like your dad is smitten already (of course 😉), but Fred is still settling in and working people and other things out and got a bit of a fright.I’m not an expert, but Maybe your dad, and anyone new getting to know Fred, could try letting Fred approach them. This could be aided by using soft encouraging noises, being down on the floor at his level and with lots of treats so he forms a positive association with that person. High value treats all the way when he is first learning. Perhaps very gentle stroking at first and leaving more excited play until his body language is consistently saying that he’s totally comfortable. Don’t worry, I’m sure with the right approach your dad will win him over. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## EmWils (Mar 25, 2021)

Dig said:


> It sounds like your dad is smitten already (of course 😉), but Fred is still settling in and working people and other things out and got a bit of a fright.I’m not an expert, but Maybe your dad, and anyone new getting to know Fred, could try letting Fred approach them. This could be aided by using soft encouraging noises, being down on the floor at his level and with lots of treats so he forms a positive association with that person. High value treats all the way when he is first learning. Perhaps very gentle stroking at first and leaving more excited play until his body language is consistently saying that he’s totally comfortable. Don’t worry, I’m sure with the right approach your dad will win him over. Let us know how you get on.


Thanks for the advice! 😊 Today we tried my dad sitting on the floor and feeding him treats, Fred did take a couple of treats off him but immediately backed away, think it will just take a bit of time. My poor dad just wants Fred to love him as he adores him already, plus I think he’s a bit jealous as he runs straight up to my mum as he absolutely loves her haha!


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

I can get that 😉. If it helps, my theory is that men are generally at a disadvantage due to their size and also their voices are often deeper and louder so may seem a bit scarier. Again a massive generalisation here, but women tend to use soft soothing tones with puppies. Sounds like he made progress today so aim for little and often and I’m sure he’ll get there.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Dig is spot on with advice and sitting on the floor and letting Fred make the all the running and moves. Not looking directly at pups and just moving slowly and calmly also works and I am soon they will soon build the bond. Trying too hard can really worry pups so for now playing it really cool and calm will pay dividends.


----------



## Mmansf (May 31, 2019)

Something similar happened to our dog when he was a little pup. My husband was playing with him and blew a raspberry on his tummy. Rocket didn't like it and was warey of him for a while but now loves a good raspberry-blowing session


----------



## MrMotivations (Mar 14, 2015)

EmWils said:


> We brought home our beautiful puppy Fred a few days ago, he has settled in wonderfully, better than we ever imagined. He’s quite a confident little man so has no issues exploring. He’s good with people although a bit unsure in the first few moments. The first time he met my dad they got on really well and he even fell asleep on his foot. The second time my dad came bouncing in all excited and gave Fred a little bit of a fright but nothing major. Although ever since then Fred is really unsure of my dad, he will give him a sniff but the run away and hide behind me. Has anyone else had this and how can my dad build that bond with Fred?


Seems to me that Dad caught puppy while puppy is still in his "fear stage", usually around 16 weeks, and lasting for a couple (x) dog dependent. Dad should put himself in puppy's general area and just "be calm", and act/interact naturally with the family WAITING for puppy to initialize contact. Dad should not make first, direct contact. I prefer to turn sideways toward a strange dog, allowing it to come to me (maybe), place my hand palm up nest to my leg, let the dog get a "good sniff".  If this sounds absurd, then all I can say is that it works for me.....


----------



## EmWils (Mar 25, 2021)

Thank you for the great advice everyone! We’ve been making great progress, still feel bad about making my dad crawl into the living room, but needs must 😂 they’re getting on great now!


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Yay! It must have been fun for you watching your dad crawling 😂.


----------

